# Automatically Update Links/Enable Content when opening Excel files from SharePoint



## HelenR (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi.

While this is my first post, I have been dipping into this board for too many years to contemplate for help on VBA and have always appreciated the resource.

I manage a department SharePoint site as an administrator (with limited privileges) for the Sales Team.  I have a number of workbooks that contain links to other files that the Sales Team refer to and update on a regular basis.

The team are not very tech savvy, and I try to manage the experience they have through VBA to ensure minimal confusion. 

I have a file that currently looks up customer names and who the account manager is through a vlookup to another file on SharePoint. In other files I usually just copy the table in, but in this I need the link to be live rather than a regularly updated copy in.

On opening, it is asking users whether to Update Links, and then whether to Enable Content, which is fine. Except that it confuses the sales team.  I would appreciate a way of getting the file to open without asking them.... Any ideas?

Using: SharePoint 2013, Excel 2010.


----------

